# Logging into websites via proxy



## HoopleDoople (Jun 30, 2010)

NOTE - I don't know that this is the right category for this question, but I have no idea where else it would belong.

Anyway, for the past few weeks my ISP has been blocking some random sites inappropriately (innocuous stuff like myspace). I've been in contact with them and they are aware of the problem but too incompetent to fix it as of yet.

Now I'm a fan of a game on the Kongregate website (Kongai) that releases content free for limited durations. In order to earn the free content I need to login and play by Thursday, but I can only access the site via proxy servers. As of now I have yet to find a proxy server through which I can login and play flash games.

I would greatly appreciate if someone would inform me of some way in which I can login and play flash games on a site that is being erroneously blocked. Also, any pertinent info on what the problem might be with my ISP would be welcome.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Your IP maybe blocking things like MySpace because of bandwidth usage.

Not sure if we can help due to forum rules, your are asking to get around a restriction placed by your IP.

Make sure that the cookies are turned on when using a proxy server.

BG


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

How are you connecting? Wired or Wireless? Thru a router and/or modem?


----------



## HoopleDoople (Jun 30, 2010)

In response to the first response, my ISP recognizes the blocks as a problem and is trying to remove them. Circumventing them is entirely ethical because they aren't intended to exist. If I wanted to bypass legit blocks by the ISP I already know how, so you're not going to help me with any shenanigans. All I'm asking is how can I login when using proxy server.

Now I'm currently using DSL (through a router) for my internet, but I can switch to wireless at any time. I've tried both and the blocks exist with each method.

The ideal way to see if your solution will work for me is to connect to kongregate.com by proxy and see if you can login (create an account beforehand if you don't already have one). Every time I try this it either errors out or loads infinitely without successfully executing the login.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, we only have your word for the situation, however that still leaves us wondering what the real situation is.

I don't think we can help with this issue.


----------



## HoopleDoople (Jun 30, 2010)

**** me why is everyone such morons... You'd think my ISP could fix this stupid problem that they've known about for weeks but NOOO. Clearly that's an entirely unreasonable thing for them to do. So I guess it's up to me to find a work around. Oh wait - what's this? People won't help me because I might be up to no good.

Yeah, you're TOTALLY right. I'm going to be using evil websites that have been blocked for the sake of humanity. And I'm going to be doing it by proxy server so it can't be traced back to me. Oh, but I'm also going to be logging into the websites which kind of defeats the purpose of using a proxy server.

Now the original story I gave would seem to make sense, but nope, it's a lie. The real truth is that I'm trying to join the organization of Gay Nazi Al-Qaeda Pedophile Rapist Time-traveling Robots. But without logging in I can't build up reward points from committing unspeakable evils. And without my points how will I ever get my hands on a 4 function digital watch featuring Pikachu? HOW I ASK YOU?!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, time to close this one, clearly it's going nowhere but downhill.


----------

